# Worms on the PS3



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone got worms on the PS3?

I downloaded the demo, and thought sod it so bought the full game.
The graphics wont blow you away, its proper 2D (how it should be) but still nice, the challenges are quite hard tho.

Playing it with mates is really good fun, or playing it on 'tinternet too.

Anyone have it or played it?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I haven't played this exact one but worms games are amazing, I think when they went 3D it lost a little of its magic but they are immense fun with friends.


----------

